# ATI Tool not working!



## bgstewar (Jul 16, 2007)

I installed the newest version, and it wouldn't work.  No values register, and when I click on any buttons, it says 

"The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows.  Visual testing has been disabled.  To fix this, go to Display Properties, settings, and enable the monitor output of the card."

My specs:
EVGA 7900GS GPU
E6600
Gigabyte P965-DS3 (v. 3.3)
Windows Vista Home Premium

I scanned all over the internet and can't seem to find out how to remedy this.  I went to Regedit and made sure I have administrator privileges.  I uninstalled and reinstalled, and still it's not working.  HELP!


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2007)

Make sure that you have your latest chipset and display drivers installed.  Which version are you using?  I've had the best success with .27beta 1


----------

